# May 2014 Member Monthly Giveaway - Winner ggoldy



## Jim (May 4, 2014)

This contest starts today and ends May 10, 2014.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:* *Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in April 2014 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

My love for frogs continues! I don't know how I came across this one, but it seems to have a cult following and I am glad I found it. This months winner is going to win a Custom Bart Frog. Sometimes less is more, and this Frog without a shadow of a doubt is the most solid built Frog I have ever seen. Nothing comes close, nothing. The customer service is top notch and so is the very cool packaging. Skip Bertrand the owner spent a long time perfecting this frog, and the care and passion he has behind this is uncompareable. Take a second to read "The Story" link below. Check out his youtube channel, and you will see the man and his barts. I ordered 3, and I am giving one away. I plan to order a few more for this years Frog contest that we will have this year. 8) 

Website: https://www.clatterbrat.com/index.htm
The Story: https://www.clatterbrat.com/thestory.htm
Youtube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/bloodknot101


----------



## ggoldy (May 4, 2014)

In


----------



## lswoody (May 4, 2014)

IN


----------



## SumDumGuy (May 4, 2014)

IN


----------



## huntinfool (May 4, 2014)

In


----------



## New River Rat (May 4, 2014)

In


----------



## lovedr79 (May 4, 2014)

In


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 5, 2014)

IN


----------



## B.E. Nelli (May 5, 2014)

In


----------



## Moedaddy (May 5, 2014)

IN


----------



## 2050z (May 5, 2014)

IN


----------



## earl60446 (May 5, 2014)

IN


----------



## BigTerp (May 5, 2014)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (May 5, 2014)

In


----------



## fender66 (May 5, 2014)

In.


----------



## longshot (May 5, 2014)

In


----------



## rscottp (May 5, 2014)

In


----------



## redbug (May 6, 2014)

in and thanks


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 6, 2014)

In Please. [-o<


----------



## srr5008 (May 6, 2014)

IN


----------



## ccm (May 8, 2014)

IN


----------



## BassAddict (May 8, 2014)

IN!


----------



## icepounder (May 8, 2014)

I'm in !


----------



## masterbaiter (May 8, 2014)

IN


----------



## aeviaanah (May 8, 2014)

In!


----------



## Analog Kid (May 9, 2014)

IN


----------



## fish devil (May 9, 2014)

IN!!!!


----------



## Keystone (May 9, 2014)

*IN*


----------



## Jeeper (May 10, 2014)

*In*


----------



## Bigwrench (May 10, 2014)

IN


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2014)

Winner WInner chicken Dinner, Random.org picked number 1 this time making ggoldy this months winner.

Congrats!


----------



## lswoody (May 12, 2014)

Congrats ggoldy!!!!


----------



## FishingCop (May 12, 2014)

congrats...


----------



## ggoldy (May 13, 2014)

Thank you very much, guys


----------

